
Savaged by Systemd: An Erotic Unix Encounter - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075DYXZW1
======
DyslexicAtheist
please don't miss out on the glorious reviews:

 _> When I discovered this book, it unlocked the full erotic potential of what
an init system could could be. Since buying this book, I'm filled with desire
to migrate and unify everything in Systemd. I want my console in systemd. I
want my mount in systemd. I want my syslogs in systemd, saved as binary data
because I love my troubleshooting rough. Even my bootmanger should be in
systemd (so very, very soon).

If there weren't laws against it, I would even dare say: I want Emacs in
Systemd._

...

~~~
fidelramos
Emacs in systemd: [https://emacsredux.com/blog/2020/07/16/running-emacs-with-
sy...](https://emacsredux.com/blog/2020/07/16/running-emacs-with-systemd/)

~~~
stallmanite
Can’t decide which Jurassic Park wisdom applies to this: “they were so worried
about whether they could that they didn’t consider whether they should” or
“Life, uh finds a way”

------
throw0101a
See also his book _git commit murder_ ("If Agatha Christie ran Unix cons"):

* [https://mwl.io/fiction/crime](https://mwl.io/fiction/crime)

------
xena
I have a copy of this, it was surreal. Would suggest as a gag gift for someone
that isn't easily offended.

------
dTal
If you enjoy fantastical humorous erotica, you may enjoy the works of the
incredibly prolific Chuck Tingle - or at any rate, their titles:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Tingle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Tingle)

------
allears
Just reading the reviews was oddly satisfying.

------
exophoric
This made my day. Thank you so much

